# Goldtec hubs



## papercorn2000 (17 Sep 2008)

Anyone used them?

Are they any good? I'm watching a set on E-bay, thinking of a set of racing wheels for next summer.


----------



## User169 (19 Sep 2008)

papercorn2000 said:


> Anyone used them?
> 
> Are they any good? I'm watching a set on E-bay, thinking of a set of racing wheels for next summer.



I had the track hubs on my fixie - they were really good and seemed to require absolutely no maintenance whatsoever. I just hope the new owner feels the same way (my fixie got nicked this week)).


----------



## longers (20 Sep 2008)

Delftse Post said:


> (my fixie got nicked this week)).



 Dirty thieving toerags


----------



## papercorn2000 (20 Sep 2008)

Thanks DP. They've finished now but I'll keep a look out for another pair. It was them or look for a set of DA hubs. 

PS, hope the thieving gits catch a particularly interesting disease.


----------



## 515mm (22 Sep 2008)

a pal of mine (Tall Paul) has some and loves them....

...but you can't get spares for them any more.


----------



## Tall Paul (22 Sep 2008)

Hi Peppercorn2000

The hubs that I currently run are a good 12 years old now and the name goldtec was taken over by a company called betd a few years ago now.I have 2 sets of hubs,my first pair (Black with a gold centres) are built onto 28h mavic ceramic rims and these are the ones that i have had for some time now.My second pair (Silver with gold centres) are from a set of hubs I had custom drilled about ten years ago and were stored away in a cupboard all this time until I discovered last year that corima were manufacturing carbon clincher rims in the exact specs I was looking for,So I purchased the rims seperatly and had them built by a very good wheelbuilder friend of mine with wheelsmith double butted spokes which are very strong and very light.
The great feature of the old style goldtec hubs (which were made by a small company in south wales and designed by Jason Carpenter) was that the whole freehub body and cassette could be removed without any tools and a different cassette could be just slotted on,The freehub floats on a spindle coated with titanium nitride and lubricated with runny oil which also helps keep the high grade INA bearings running so smoothly.Unfortunatly as 515mm said in his post as the same company is no longer going spare parts are hard to track down and soon my hubs will be useless all because the pawls are starting to show signs of wear,If anyone out there knows where I can find parts then let me know

Hope all this has helped 

Tall Paul


----------



## yenrod (22 Sep 2008)

515mm said:


> a pal of mine (*Tall Paul*) has some and loves them....
> 
> ...but you can't get spares for them any more.



Are you talking of the Dance DJ


----------



## papercorn2000 (23 Sep 2008)

Thanks TP, I knew that Goldtec used to have a very good rep but hadn't heard of them for a while so I wondered if they had gone under or the name had been bought by someone else.

Anyway, they are gone now. I'll probably look for DA or Swiss DT for my new wheels.


----------



## Tall Paul (23 Sep 2008)

No probs

I am thinking about either tune or chris king for hubs in my next set of hand built wheels,Also just found out that chris king are releasing a bottom bracket and even an integrated headset (called the InSet) could be in the pipeline so all the bearing parts of the bike will be matching 

How cool would that be.....


----------



## papercorn2000 (24 Sep 2008)

Was looking at a pair of Tune hubs the other day. V.nice but mondo expensive!


----------



## Tim Bennet. (24 Sep 2008)

There is a problem with some of these very lightweight hubs if used with Shimano gears. The manufacturer often uses a freehub shell in aluminium to save weight, and as the Shimano cassette mounting splines are very shallow, they can wear and distort the matching part on the free-hub. This is why all (?) Shimano own brand free-hub bodies are in thin pressed steel and Campagnolo's aluminium ones have much deeper splines (but by doing so they then can't accommodate an outboard axle bearing in theirs).

Mrs TB has Tune hubs on her racing mtb and although the wheels are only used for racing by a lightweight girlie, they are beginning to show excessive wear. Bigger more powerful blokes have found them unusable.


----------



## papercorn2000 (24 Sep 2008)

I cunningly overcome this by using SRAM on all my bikes!


----------



## Tim Bennet. (24 Sep 2008)

> by using SRAM


Same problem I think, as cassettes are interchangeable with Shimano.


----------



## papercorn2000 (24 Sep 2008)

True. I think I'll be looking for some new DA hubs for my new wheels.

Incidentally, I have never come across SRAM hubs, do they in fact _make_ hubs?


----------

